# My growing family



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I somehow managed to get myself engaged last week. :? (J/K sweetie). Nothing says early wedding present to myself like a new puppy. I am proud to introduce my new homie "Ruger"

[attachment=3:2i5p5nnq]Bronco and his new friend Ruger 6.12.11 002.jpg[/attachment:2i5p5nnq]
[attachment=2:2i5p5nnq]Ruger 6.12.11 001.jpg[/attachment:2i5p5nnq]
[attachment=1:2i5p5nnq]Ruger 6.12.11 002.jpg[/attachment:2i5p5nnq]
[attachment=0:2i5p5nnq]Ruger 6.12.11 004.jpg[/attachment:2i5p5nnq]

This pup comes to me from a local breeder/trainer out of SLC named Dean Bennion at To the Point Birdogz.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dean's got some nice stuff. Looks like you got some nice stuff too!

Good looking pup, and congrats on your pending nuptials...I think...


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice looking pup!


----------

